# Animal Call



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all I thought I saw a thread on here that I cant seem to find in the past where an animal distress call normally used for hunting was used on a pneumatic prop to make it scream. Can anyone tell me the exact type of call I would need? I wanted to add one to a prop last minute. Thanks all. :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dave the Dead did it with his recliner corpse.

"I just attached a hunter's predator call to the bleeder line of the air system....super easy and pretty cheap. I think this call cost around 8 bucks."

I think the call is a wounded rabbit. ?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

that's the one Sickie.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Bob,

Here is the actual thread for you. I always loved Dave's skeleton on this prop.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5692


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks all, gonna go pick one up. :jol:


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Doh... I still have to get mine picked up too... And I still have to mount my screecher to the barrel... Oiy I gotta get some stuff finished.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Predator calls can cost anywhere from 8-10 to 40 bucks. The cheapest ones are the best to use for these applications because they're just a tube with a reed inside and need no mouth or hand manipulation to make the call sound different (an effect that's more useful to hunters than haunters!)

I love mine but the only problem is at the very end of the screech... when the air pressure drops the vibrato effect stops and the last tone is sort of a squeak-toy/kazoo sound. But people tend not to notice because at it's peak the scream is just bloodcurdling.


----------

